# NEED HELP!!! Lost Chocolate Lab Peoria IL Airport



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

My good friend Lauren Koch in Kalispell, Montana, had shipped her 3-year old female SH Chocolate Lab to Peoria IL to be bred. Some how, Tess got loose in the airport and managed to get through the automatic doors and is now out of doors and running free. 

Lauren is getting on a plane first thing in the morning and going to the Peoria Airport to find her beloved Tess. 

If anyone near the Peoria IL airport area happens to see Tess...or cares to look for Tess...she's about 65 pounds, chococlate, wearing a tan collar. She is master hunter level trained and may respond to whistles and commands although may be frightened.

Local authorities have been notified, the humane society and pound were closed at the time but will be contacted first thing in the morning.

Anyone with any information, please call Lauren Koch at (406) 580 - 1907 cell phone. If unable to reach her, please feel free to call me, Sarita McKnight - (406) 257 - 7311 and I will pass on any information.

PLEALSE HELP IF YOU CAN...this dog is Lauren's most precious Tess and Lauren is just sick with grief right now.

THANKS to all who could say a prayer for Tess' safe return to Lauren.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh no... prayers for her safe recovery.


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a recent picture of Tess. If anyone who lives in that area could spread the word that she is lost that would be wonderful. She is my best friend and truly a "once in a lifetime" dog. Please help me! Thank you.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

hope you find her


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Prayers for a successful recovery!

WRL


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

That's terrifying. I hope you find her.


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

I just called my parents. They are in Peoria, Illinois right now breeding our CFC CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force female with Ten-Bear's Road Trip QAA. I called and let them know to keep their eyes open for Tess. I will pray that someone finds here. I cannot even imagine the terror that you are feeling right now.

I just posted this on Facebook. Anythings helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

I wish I was there I would be out looking Im so sorry this is horrible praying Tess will be ok and back with her owner
Sarita I posted this on the Refuge forums and on NAHRA there are a lot of dog owners and caring people that may be able to help


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Please also contact labrador or retriever or dog rescues in the area. Sometimes people find dogs and turn them over to rescues without ever being in the pound. 
Also contact all local vets. Also contact local news tv and radio...Might be able to get your story out if slow news day....

Prayers for the best


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

You should really think about suing the airport. My sister is in her last year of Law School and she says that you would definitely have a strong case for negligence since they have a duty to deliver the dog as contracted and lose of profit for the money that you would lose on the litter. Also when the dog is shipping you put insurance on the dog and you would more than likely be intitled to it. At the very least your ticket to fly in should be paid for.

I would also think that a News Station in the area would be willing to run a story about it with her pictures and information. A story like this with the airport responsible for a dog being lost... I am sure they would want to do something.


----------



## double m kennels (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW...We are hoping for her safe return. 

COME HOME safely.

Keri


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Sarita these two posts just came in

would have him try getting ahold of someone at the 182nd Air Lift Wing. 
Peoria's airport is shared with a Airforce National Guard Unit. There is always 
someone out on the flightline overthere. I don't have the number anymore but 
here is a link to the sight. I would have him try here first. Hope this helps. 
http://www.182aw.ang.af.mil/
***************

You might try contacting Presleys Outdoors. It's about a mile or so from the 
airport. There are lots of outdoorsmen that hang out there. 309/697-1193.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How absolutely horrible. Prayers for Tess's safe and quick return.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

This is absolutely a nightmare-I am so sorry, and I hope she is found safe very soon. 

Absolutely contact local media-get the photo on TV in the area, and get the radio stations to announce it, too. Call sheriff, police, highway patrol-give them photos. Print photos and give them to airport grounds crew, and to the National Guard people. Realize too that if she is in heat, she will head for places where there are other dogs, and not go too far away if she finds one close. Start close to the airport and find boarding kennels, breeders (any breed), vet offices, people with dogs in their yards. Take photos to the post office and the trash collectors-they are all over the streets and might have suggestions about where to look. Contact dog clubs in the area-have them put the word out-their members are the most likely to get out in their cars and on foot to help find her.

I'll see what I can find and cross post...best of luck...


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Just a thought, maybe an intact male police or search and rescue dog? He would have a high interest in tracking her.


----------



## holly krohn (Feb 26, 2010)

Have family/friends in Quad Cities. Posted to Facebook in hopes that they know someone in the Peoria area.

Praying to see a found Tess post soon.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Spoke to Lauren a little while ago...she'll get into Peoria in an hour or so.

There have been reported sightings of Tess in the woods adjacent to the airport...which is good news.

Lauren doesn't have access to a computer now but she has asked me to thank all who have expressed hope and said prayers.

I'll pass on to Lauren the phone numbers and information especially the male tracking dog idea. I will plan on making a few calls myself.

Please know how much Lauren appreciates you all.

Sarita


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Good, that people have seen Tess around.
I have some friends in that area,too,and posted on my FB page, as well as USAbreeders.com, I know there are breeders in that area too- I'd help more if I was close to that area.
Best of luck to Tess in finding her mom!!!!!


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

I hope she's found quickly and unscathed!! 

Though I can't believe someone would ship their bitch to be bred, when shipping semen is so much cheaper and no stress on the bitch.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Nicole said:


> I hope she's found quickly and unscathed!!
> 
> Though I can't believe someone would ship their bitch to be bred, when shipping semen is so much cheaper and no stress on the bitch.


Many folks still prefer a natural breeding.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Nicole said:


> Though I can't believe someone would ship their bitch to be bred, when shipping semen is so much cheaper and no stress on the bitch.


There are many females that don't take by AI but will with a natural breeding. I have experienced it several times with the same sire. It's no fun having a singleton by c-section much less the expense. BTW, reproduction specialists see the phenomenon also and agree.

It's also probably something that doesn't need to be said now.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

I couldn't imagine being in another State and being so helpless in this situation. I couldn't imagine having my Dixie girl running around God knows where, and nothing I could do about it. I pray for a quick and happy ending to this horrible incident!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great she is hanging in the woods. Hope we hear that Lauren gets her this afternnon. Poor Tess will be more than happy to hear her voice and see her. There was a similar incident about two years ago at the Portland (Maine) airport. 

Many tried to find the dog but it was not until the owner flew in, got there late in the day and camped out in the area last seen..that the dog came to him. Right into the tent as a matter of fact..at night. 

Here's hoping we hear soon..

Judy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

The male tracking dog is a great idea. Perhaps something in the crate she was in could be used to start the scenting. Contact the local authorities for information regarding Search & Rescue organizations in the area. 

http://www.illwissardogs.org/ We are dispatched through the McHenry County Sheriff's Department (Illinois). Law enforcement agencies and fire departments please call dispatch at: 815-338-2145 or 2143

http://www.illinoissearchdogs.org/ For Emergency Callout Requests, please Call: *217-341-7872* 

I sure hope Tess if found quickly.


----------



## Friendly (Aug 17, 2010)

Our prayers to Lauren and Tess. Lauren, we hope you find her quickly, safe and sound.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish I was there in Illinois to help look for her.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Good thoughts and prayers that Tess is found safe and sound.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> There are many females that don't take by AI but will with a natural breeding. I have experienced it several times with the same sire. It's no fun having a singleton by c-section much less the expense. BTW, reproduction specialists see the phenomenon also and agree.
> 
> It's also probably something that doesn't need to be said now.


Absolutely on both counts. (Nicole, that was not appropriate.)

Hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Melanie, you are being awfully nice tonight, are you well?
My reaction was a bit stronger.
Seriously, that male tracking dog idea is excellent.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the good news. Keeping fingers crossed. We emailed all of our dog connections in Peoria as well.

Colleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...wish there were good news by now??  Must be dark and cold in Peoria as it is here..


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It's dark here in Central IL, but not cold. 70 degrees outside as I type.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...38.1 here...right now


----------



## mooner1 (Oct 24, 2010)

The dog bit the breeder ,then lunged at his face with no warning, bounced off glass walls of terminal, then stepped on door activator and escaped. I have helped breeder look for dog 3-4 hrs. Dog is terrified and will not come to anyone. Before you recommend suing you should have the facts. Both my brother and sister are attorneys. Mooner1


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

mooner1 said:


> The dog bit the breeder ,then lunged at his face with no warning, bounced off glass walls of terminal, then stepped on door activator and escaped. I have helped breeder look for dog 3-4 hrs. Dog is terrified and will not come to anyone. Before you recommend suing you should have the facts. Both my brother and sister are attorneys. Mooner1


The breeder was not there. Why don't you get your terminology/facts straight before you post. And who are you? Were you there? 

There are things called leashes that can help prevent these thing from occurring. 

So I guess you are telling us all it was the *stud dog owner's* fault and not the airlines? I bet he will appreciate that!

(Chuck, am I doing better? ;-))


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I wasn't there. Neither were most, if not all writing in this thread. Please avoid advocating legal action without facts. Please provide positive support to help the dog be found.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is hopiing for a safe return..... Can't imagine.....


Beamer volunteered to track her, but he has other motives besides a safe return I think and we live too far away ;-)

Hopefully there will be more smiles to share in the morning.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mooner1 said:


> The dog bit the breeder ,then lunged at his face with no warning, bounced off glass walls of terminal, then stepped on door activator and escaped. I have helped breeder look for dog 3-4 hrs. Dog is terrified and will not come to anyone. Before you recommend suing you should have the facts. Both my brother and sister are attorneys. Mooner1


 
Welcome to RTF Mooner, 
and thank you for helping to look for this poor lost dog. 
And thank you for the update.
So very sorry to hear about your brother and sister.






.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> Welcome to RTF Mooner,
> and thank you for helping to look for this poor lost dog.
> And thank you for the update.
> So very sorry to hear about your brother and sister.
> ...


LOL Ken, you are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Mooner1, you said shes terrified and will not come to anyone have you seen her? do you know the area shes at so her owner can attempt to get her? Hopefully once she sees and hears her Mom she will come to her.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's hoping Lauren can get permisson from airport authorities to access the appropriate areas near the airport and woods. It's amazing how these dogs can air scent if she can get in the area and walk a path from the exit doors to where she was spotted. 

My old German Shepherd dog was terrified of storms after surviving a deadly tornado in the 80's which caused lots of damage at our home. If a storm came up unxpectedly and we were not able to get her in the house and crate before, she would jump any fence and just run.

A short time before she passed, a storm came up. We looked and looked but could not find her. I took a direct path to work down the same highway about 15 miles. I stopped at a gas station once per week..10 days later I was passing the gas station and looked to the right, and there's Pepper at the door of the station. The owner said she had been there for several days, and would not leave no matter what they did to try to run her off. She air scented my car on my drive to work. Bless her heart... her vision and hearing was almost gone (over 12 years old), but we still managed to find each other. 

I pray your outcome is positive as well.


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

At the time I was under the impression that the airport lost her.... not that the breeder had. My parents are breeding a female with the stud that this female was sent to... so they did get the story from the stud owner. My parents looked for a few hours today.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Mooner. He's a good dude, a friend, and he's burned a lot of time, fuel and energy searching. So have a number of other folks. 

Please guys and gals...drop the legal nonsense.

Chris


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Just spoke with Lauren...she said there has been LOTS and LOTS of very kind folks helping to look for Tess. And there have been several sightings again. Tess had been seen curled up next to a chainlink fence along the airport property...hopefully Tess will return to that spot and find Lauren waiting for her. 

Sarita


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I just got off the phone with Mooner. He's a good dude, a friend


I don't know Chris. It sounded like finger pointing to me on his part. Stud dog owner responsibility is major. I sure hope we get good news about Tess soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Sarita do they have another dog with her. in one case the owner approched with the dogs buddy and the lost dog ran up to her, sometimes with another dog it just clicks especially if they are relly scared


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

YEAAAAAAA............Lauren and Tess have been reunited!!!!!! Lauren drove around the perimeter of the airport and found Tess around Midnight. She called "Tess" upon seeing her lying in a ball on the grass and Tess started to take off...but then Lauren used Tess' secret code name...Lulu Martinez...and Tess knew it was really Lauren and started wagging her tail. And they rolled together onto the grass.

The two are happily together again...with many thanks to all who said prayers and kindled good thoughts to help bring them together again. 

Tonight, I will sleep.

Thank you all from Lauren, with love.

Sarita


----------



## btlook1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad it turned out well!!!


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad the situation had a happy ending!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Fantastic News! 

Is she considering alternatives to flying for Tess' return to Montana?

Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

moonstonelabs said:


> YEAAAAAAA............Lauren and Tess have been reunited!!!!!!


 

good news on a Sunday Morning!!!!!!!!!
Nice to hear!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I was so happy to see this news.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Whew! I'm so happy for the reunited pair. What a scare and what a story. Lauren give Tess a hug for all of us at RTF.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I was hoping by the time I got to the end of this thread, it would be good news.

Glad you got your girl back, I hope all is well with her.

Brad


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic!!!! I can only imagine how they both feel now. I shipped my CLF to MO for training and she was lost in Chicago when her flight got delayed and she missed her connection. It took almost 4 hours for the airline to locate her and believe me I was worried sick. Need less to say I don't think I will be ever flying one of my dogs again. The stress and guilt I felt during that time are not something I ever want to experience again.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank God. What wonderful, wonderful news.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

very glad everyone is safe


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Great news! Good thing there was a woods and not a bunch of highways.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Great news!!

Glad Tess is OK!!


Gooser


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

So glad to hear that Tess is okay! I have been reading this religiously waiting on some good news! Thank you Lord, prayers have been answered.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I, too, have been following this hoping for good news. What great news, I'm so very happy for Tess and her owner. What a huge relief.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats! What a relief!

WRL


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

What wonderful news! I am so happy that they are reunited.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

I cant stop crying I'm so happy .


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

Super now it's all GOOD!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Great News.... Prayers were answered. God Bless....


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Great news!
________
Chilean Cooking


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Great news that this dog was found!!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

So very happy that Tess and Lauren have been reunited!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't know Chris. It sounded like finger pointing to me on his part. Stud dog owner responsibility is major. I sure hope we get good news about Tess soon.


Nonsense. 

I'm glad the bitch and owner are reunited.

I know there are lots of folks who feel badly and strived diligently to make this right. And the last thing they needed was folks to sit back at their computers and stir up the drama.

Chris


----------



## holly krohn (Feb 26, 2010)

YAH, A Tess is found post!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


very very happy for "Tess".
Poor baby!!
Sue


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I saw so many new posts on it and was hoping that this is what I'd finallly hear.
Tears of joy for both Tess,and her owner. So glad it turned out this way. Lots of us on the west coast were rootin' for her !
Give that dog a cheeseburger today!


----------



## Ken Parrott (Feb 5, 2005)

Happy for all of those involved!


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

This is GREAT news!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I love happy endings. 

Sonia


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

I am so glad to hear this for everyone involved.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't think I'll get better news today-so glad everyone is reunited!


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

So glad she was found safe.

"Tess' secret code name...Lulu Martinez"

I bet there is a great story behind that.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Super Super News!!!! So Glad For Lauren And Tess!!!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

GREAT NEWS This made my day.

Funny story with a happy ending for us.

Carol Ford had a female, her name was Cleo, and she sent her down for breeding to our male, Sport. Carol said that Cleo wasn't too fond of strange human males so, when I picked her up at the hot and humid airport in NO, I asked the the man to please put her in a closed room so I could leash her and put her in the PU cab.

The plane had been delayed 2 hours and we were supposed to meet friends for a BBQ dinner at Letha's in Columbia. YUM YUM. We were going to be a little late.

When I drove in the yard, Bill met me and took the leash to take Cleo to the kennel and I could go change clothes. When she got to the door of the kennel she said 'No-way, I ain't going in there' and planted all four feet. My BAD, I had not checked her collar to see if it was loose and over her head it came. She took off with both of us in hot pursuit. Thankfully I thought, she stopped to pee and I almost had her when she spied the neighbors cat on the other side of the fence. Off to the races again, out the gate, turned left, up the road and headed for the cat. I'm still in the race but the old 'fat girl' just couldn't keep up with her. Bill had jumped in the PU and managed to get around her on the road and turned to block her way. (Thank goodness we live in the boonies and the one lane road is very lightly traveled) During the chase, Bill is leaning out the window of the PU yelling 'Cleo, you bitch, here'. Well, Cleo did stop and I caught up with her and grabbed her around the neck and body and sat down in the middle of the road and held on tight. Bill tightened her collar and we got her under control. When it all settled down, we got to laughing and wondering if the older lady who lived close heard what he was yelling and thought he was chasing me. LOL


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great news! We need some more happy endings!


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

I just want to set the record straight that the stud owner tried everything in his power to locate this dog and give kudos to him for all of the effort that he put into trying to rectify a bad situation.

He was bitten on both hands pretty badly and his wife, who has oral surgery last week, spent the entire night out in the rain trying to locate Tess. They called in the National Guard and everyone from their Hunt Club and put on a search for Tess. 

My parents were in breeding a female to their male and they said the entire family look exhausted and were running raged trying to find Tess. They put in long hours and a lot of hard work. 

I am just glad that Tess' owner was able to fly in and get her baby before anything bad happened. This was truly a no fault situation and just one of those bad things that happened.


----------



## double m kennels (Feb 11, 2008)

YEAH!! SOOO good to hear good news!! Every hour passed with no update made me worry! SOOOOO happy to hear Tess found her mom!

GREAT GREAT NEWS!!

Keri


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Stuff happens..... simple as that. The owner probably had not ever shipped her dog off and this was new to her and the dog. We don't always know how our animals will react in certain situations. 

Glad Tess is back in loving arms tonight.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome ending man I was in turmoil till the end.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Margo Ellis said:


> We don't always know how our animals will react in certain situations.


Glad to see this happy update about Tess 


But, like the above said... life is some times a crap shoot and you just never know what hand you will be delt in a given day!

Work retail any given day and you will understand haha.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

What an answer to Prayer!! 

Awesome!!!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Was at duck camp all day setting the blinds up hoping I would find good news when I got home


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Dukdawg said:


> I was hoping by the time I got to the end of this thread, it would be good news.
> 
> Glad you got your girl back, I hope all is well with her.
> 
> Brad


X2!.........


----------



## duckhuntingfool (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow thats just awesome!! Im glad your baby is ok. I would have had a nervous breakdown had that been my dog. Great conclusion to a horror story


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

when all was said and done, did the planned breeding take place?


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Worked in the airline industry and saw too many bad things happen to shipped dogs. None of my dogs will ever be shipped.
Great news on finding Tess.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> So very sorry to hear about your brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken- This really made me laugh!  

Thanks for the laugh, and I'm very glad to hear that Tess is back in her owner's hands!


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for their kindness, support and help in my quest to find my precious Tess. I was blown away when I signed on here. I found that there a lot of good people in this world, and they came out of the woodwork at this terrible time. I would like give a huge thanks to these special people who gave Tess and I their time and effort, Sarita Mcnight, Mike and Anne Judas, Roger Moon, Bonnie Bogart, Peoria PD, Peoria sherrifs dept, Peoria Life Flight, Peoria airport security,Peoria Star and various radio stations, Mary, Cindy, Jim, Anne at Delta and her husband, GeorgeAnn, and all of the other wonderful people who helped me out. I can't you enough for all of your help.
Tess is doing quite well, she is laying next to me in the hotel room as I write this. That was the first time she had flown and it must have freaked her out. She is not an aggressive dog think she bit out of fear. She was hungry when I found her and her pads are sore from all of the running. I can't tell you how terrified I was when I got that phone call. She is such a huge part of my life, and she means the world to me. I felt so guilty for sending her away without me, I kept thinking that she is laying somewhere in the woods wondering where her mom is. When I found her curled up in a ball along the airport fence...well there are no words to explain how I felt. She and I had quite the reunion. 
Anyway, to answer some questions, I did decide to still breed her to Tick, if she was acting stressed in anyway we were just going to do one side by side ai but this morning she was very happy to see him so everything went well in that dept. As for flying home, well I won't make that mistake again. We are driving home to Montana on Wednesday. 
Again, thanks to everyone, I think that the reason I held it together and found her was because you.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I am so glad it worked out. Anne and Mike are good people and I have a wonderful dog that I got from them lying next to me as I type. When I read what happened, I had flashes of every nightmare I have had when shipping my dogs and pups. While I have never had a problem, I still basically hold my breath until I know the dogs are safe. It sounds like it was an amazing rescue and that Tess is lucky to have such a committed owner.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Way to go glad she was found and in good health


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole said:


> I hope she's found quickly and unscathed!!
> 
> Though I can't believe someone would ship their bitch to be bred, when shipping semen is so much cheaper and no stress on the bitch.


Good points. I am glad she was found. 

Regards
JT


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there any concern that she had a rendevous with any other dogs while loose??????

I am glad every thing worked out, could be some interesting names in that litter if they work the story into their names......


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news! Cleo that cracked me up!


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess what?? That little lost chocolate lab just became:

HRCH What Can Brown Do For You MH 

She got her master title at Sand and Sage and her HRCH at North East Washington Gun Dog Club's HRC test! WOOO HOOO!! GO TESS!! 

I am so very lucky to have found her, I am blessed to have her by my side! Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

That's so cool! Congratulations!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

That's great Lauren and you did it yourself. Great job!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Lauren Koch said:


> Guess what?? That little lost chocolate lab just became:
> 
> HRCH What Can Brown Do For You MH
> 
> ...


What a relief that must be...


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Lauren
I am sorry I missed out but I heard you got a little water over your head for the new title. We will of course have to make up for that next season while it is warm!


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Lauren,
Ignore my PM. I thought this was happening currently and didn't read the last page until now. I'm a little embarrased. But a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you and Tess. You have worked hard for this. Tess is a great little dog.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh no, I read thss and thought NOT AGAIN!!! Lauren give Tess a hug for me Congrats on the new title


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Steve Babcock said:


> Lauren,
> Ignore my PM. I thought this was happening currently and didn't read the last page until now. I'm a little embarrased. But a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you and Tess. You have worked hard for this. Tess is a great little dog.
> 
> Steve


 
Your not alone


----------

